# Seelachs in der Ostsee



## Fischopa (29. November 2008)

Habe gerade mal in K. U. K geblättert.Da hat doch tatsächlich  jemand vor Travemünde einen 101 cm und 8,5 Kg Köhler gefangen.:vik:Wenn das so weiter geht mit der Einwanderung von Exoten in die Ostsee , brauch ich ja bald nicht mehr nach Norwegen  fahren. :q

MfG , Fischopa #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. November 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Sooo ungewöhnlich ist das gar nicht, wir hatten schon vor etlichen Jahren Köhler als Beifang beim Kutterangeln. Teilweise richtig gute von über 10 Pfund. Auch bei den Dänischen Inseln habe ich schon welche erwischt, sogar von Land aus mit der Spinnrute (vor zehn Jahren). Im Hafen von Middelfahrt habe ich teilweise über ein dutzend halbstarke Seelachse von der Kaimauer aus mit der Spinnrute erlegt. In diesem Jahr wurden allerdings ungewöhnlich viele Fische in der Flensburger und Kieler Förde sowie vor Eckernförde gefangen...#6


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Na hoffentlich kommen die auch noch weiter in die Lübecker Bucht rein, das wäre ja eine gute Abwechselung!

@Brassenwürger

Ihr habt die aber im Sommer gefangen oder?


----------



## boot (29. November 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Wir haben 07 einen Großen bei Damp gefangen.


----------



## sadako (30. November 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

|bigeyes will auch!! :l


----------



## duck_68 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Hatten bereits 1990 welche in der Mecklenburger Bucht, also nix ungewöhnliches....


----------



## Angeljonas1 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Würde nur denken, dass die lieben Köhler (Seelachs ja nur ein Name der Lebensmittelindustrie, welcher uns glauben machen soll, dass der Fisch irgendwas mit der Salmoniden-Familie zu tun hat :q) einen relativ hohen Salzgehalt benötigen. Bei dem Rückgang der Dorsche in der Ostsee argumentieren ja einige Wissenschaftler mit dem ggf. zu geringen Salzgehalt. Aber uns Angler solls natürlich nicht weiter stören, sofern das Gleichgewicht insgesamt erhalten bleibt. #t
Beste Grüße aus Berlin!
jonas


----------



## duck_68 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*



Angeljonas1 schrieb:


> ...............Bei dem Rückgang der Dorsche in der Ostsee argumentieren ja einige Wissenschaftler mit dem ggf. zu geringen Salzgehalt.
> ........Beste Grüße aus Berlin!
> jonas



und warum gehen dann auch die Dorschbestände in der salzigeren Nordsee zurück??? Dafür haben die Wissenschaftler vermutlich auch wieder eine andere Erklärung.... Nur, dass es an allgemeiner Überfischung liegen könnte, darauf scheinen sie noch nicht gekommen zu sein#q#q


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. November 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> @Brassenwürger
> 
> Ihr habt die aber im Sommer gefangen oder?


 
Ja, das war im Juli oder August! In Middelfart konnten wir die Burschen Abends mit gewöhnlichem MeFo - Gerät direkt im Hafen fangen. Und das in guten Stückzahlen und verwertbaren Größen. Außerdem erinnere ich mich an eine 24 - Stunden Tour mit der "SEHO" im Langelandbelt, da hatten wir so etwa 12 - 15 Köhler zwischen 3 und 8 Kilo in den Fischkisten. Auch das war im Sommer, ist allerdings schon 5 Jahre her....|kopfkrat


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ja, das war im Juli oder August! In Middelfart konnten wir die Burschen Abends mit gewöhnlichem MeFo - Gerät direkt im Hafen fangen. Und das in guten Stückzahlen und verwertbaren Größen. Außerdem erinnere ich mich an eine 24 - Stunden Tour mit der "SEHO" im Langelandbelt, da hatten wir so etwa 12 - 15 Köhler zwischen 3 und 8 Kilo in den Fischkisten. Auch das war im Sommer, ist allerdings schon 5 Jahre her....|kopfkrat


 
Na ja , aber das macht ja Mut weiterzuhoffen, auch mal in der Lübecker Bucht oder generll in der Deutschn Bucht bald gezielt auf Köhler zu fischen!:vik:

LG Svenno


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Na ja , aber das macht ja Mut weiterzuhoffen, auch mal in der Lübecker Bucht oder generll in der Deutschn Bucht bald gezielt auf Köhler zu fischen!:vik:
> 
> LG Svenno


 
Die sind schon lange da. Nur immer daran denken, das es kein reiner Grundfisch ist und deshalb werden die beim Pilken auch weniger gefangen, wer Pilkt denn schon im Mittelwasser.

Ist mit den Makrelen ja ähnlich. Würden alle mit leichterem Gerät im Mittelwasser fischen, dann wären auch die Famgmengen größer. Allerdings gibt es dann aber auch wieder weniger Dorsche.


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die sind schon lange da. Nur immer daran denken, das es kein reiner Grundfisch ist und deshalb werden die beim Pilken auch weniger gefangen, wer Pilkt denn schon im Mittelwasser.
> 
> Ist mit den Makrelen ja ähnlich. Würden alle mit leichterem Gerät im Mittelwasser fischen, dann wären auch die Famgmengen größer. Allerdings gibt es dann aber auch wieder weniger Dorsche.


 
OK das merke ich mir:m
Aber dann wohl eher erst wieder im Sommer oder?#h


----------



## rahnschote (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Erinnere mich noch gerne an die sommer 92-93,als ich mit dem Hochseeangeln anfing,da waren riesige Köhlerschwärme in der Lübecker Bucht,mit der M/S Charlotte wurden bis zu 300 st zwischen 1und 2 kg pro tag gefangen !Ich weiß noch als ich als kleiner stepke an der Reling stand und am Heringspaternoster 3starke Köhler dranhatte,mann,mann spätestens da war ich mit dem" Meeresangelvirus "infiziert!
damals dachten auch alle das der köhler hier wieder heimisch wird aber schon 94 war der Spuck vorbei!96 erwischte ich nochmal einen von 3kg...


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Ich kann nicht mehr sagen wann das war, aber es liegt schon viele Jahre zurück und dürfte sich etwa zwischen 1970 und 1980 abgespielt haben. Da bin ich von Heiligenhafen rausgefahren. Irgendwann waren wir in einem Schwarm von Köhlern und Dorschen. Es ist das einzige Mal in meinem Leben, das ich in der Ostsee einen Köhler fing. Genauer gesagt war es gleich ein Dublette Köhler. Jeder hatte ca. 3 kg. Der Decksmann wollte gleich die Köhler gegen Dorsche eintauschen. Danach habe ich in der Ostsee niemals wieder Köhler gesehen. Sollte sich das ändern?
Seinerzeit hat man mir gesagt, dass die Köhler wohl durch den Wind verdriftet aus der Nordsee in die Ostsee gekommen sein dürften. Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Ramon (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Hallo

Ich habe im Oktober im kleinen Belt einen Pollack vom 50cm gefangen.


----------



## wessel54 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

also letztes wochenende hatten die fischer von Hiddensee einen als Beifang gehabt. Ihre Netze hatten sie 5 km nördlich vor Hiddensee gesetzt. Laut Fischer ist es nicht ungewöhnlich und es kommt im Jahr wohl öfters vor, grade während der Heringszeit.#c#c


----------



## Seekater (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Was ist an dem Köhler so besonders, ausser dass man ihn bei ALDI 1kg filetiert für 4euro und paar zerquetschte kaufen kann? Schmeckt er besser als Dorsch?


----------



## fishingexpert87 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

haha.... dann drill mal ein das weiste was abgeht...:g


----------



## larsgerkens (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

gibt nichts besseres als n köhler an der spinrute


----------



## Seekater (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

|bigeyes aha... geiler als die Forelle?


----------



## larsgerkens (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

nöö... meiner meinung nach nich  ... kommt vielleicht auf art und größe der forelle an, aber die, die ich bisher gefangen habe, konnten alle keineswegs mit nem köhler mithalten


----------



## Honeyball (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Gibt kaum was, was ich gegen den Drill eines Meter-Köhlers an der 80g-Rute eintauschen würde...#6

Wir haben im Sommer 2000 im Lillebelt nahe Middelfahrt (gegenüber Gals Klint) sogar gezielt auf Köhler geangelt. Da war plötzlich Möwenalarm weil ein Schwarm Köhler der 3-4 KG-Klasse 'nen Schwarm Tobiasfische an die Oberfläche getrieben hat.
Wir sind dann mit dem Kleinboot dahin und haben 'nen 60g Pilker in Tobi-Form dazwischen geworfen. Die haben noch in der Absinkphase gebissen...


----------



## Seekater (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

#h okay.. danke für die Info, ist echt interessant, vielleicht habe ich auch mal einen an der Handangel :vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Ich habe nie stärkere Fische erlebt. Selbst große Hechte sind ein Witz dagegen.

So einen Drill wie mit dem Seelachs auf meinem Foto, wirst Du nie vergessen.

http://img122.*ih.us/img122/5441/romsdalfjord31080809070ox1.th.jpg


----------



## Fischopa (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Habe in Norge einige Köhler bis ca. 1 Meter gedrillt.Da kam richtig Freude auf .Die zogen richtig Schnur von der Rolle.Mal sehen ob wir im März um Fehmarn ev. auch etwas finden.

Frohe Weihnacht ,wünscht Fischopa #h


----------



## Rainer 32 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich habe nie stärkere Fische erlebt. Selbst große Hechte sind ein Witz dagegen.
> 
> Da musst Du mal den echten Lachs drillen#6 damit verglichen ist der Köhler nur ein Halbstarker.


----------



## lille pojken (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> Coasthunter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe nie stärkere Fische erlebt. Selbst große Hechte sind ein Witz dagegen.
> ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Finde ich äußerst interessant!!! Da die Makrlenfänge ja von Jahr zu Jahr zunehmen, denke ich, dass zukünftig noch einige Überraschungen in der Ostsee rausgedrillt werden... Ich finde es super. Ich denke aber nicht, dass in diesem Leben große Schwärme von den Schwatten einziehen werden. Wenn doch, dann muss ich nicht mehr nach Norge!  #6#6#6...


----------



## Honeyball (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Dennis,

hiermit verspreche ich Dir, dass wir beide noch in diesem Leben zusammen Köhler der 80+ -Klasse in der Ostsee jagen werden #6  #h#h#h



naja, und wenn nicht, geb ich Dir 'nen Bier aus...


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Honey das lob ich mir. Dein Optimismus ist beachtenswert!!! Hoffe, dass Du damit auch Recht hast und mich mit Deinem 80+ auch glücklich machst!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass Du damit auch Recht hast und mich mit *Deinem* *80+* auch glücklich machst!!!


 
Je nach dem, wie man das jetzt auslegt, wäre Dein Kommentar ja schon fast ein Tatütata wert.........:q:q:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Nie im Leben. Das wird Honeymaus auch so sehen, dass das nicht ahndenswert ist.


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Nie im Leben. Das wird Honeymaus auch so sehen, dass das nicht ahndenswert ist.


 

Vetternwirtschaft beim Ferkelfahnden? #d 
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, das es niemand falsch auslegt. Meine Stimme hättest Du.:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

#h

Na dann kann ich mich ja auf Dich voll und ganz verlassen!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Nene Dennis und Honey auf einem Haufen, dass kann nicht gut gehen... 3 Postings und
die Oberferkel wollen sich schon mit Ihren 80+.... ach wat ich denk mir meinen Teil :q

Seelachse vor der Haustür wären schon ne feine Sache, noch konnte ich leider
keinen erwischen. Noch... 

Ab morgen ist erstmal Mefojagd angesagt vielleicht verirrt sich ja eine der Schwarzjacken :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Was denkt ihr eigentlich immer alle von mir???? Unfassbar...!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Wir denken nicht über Dich, wir kennen Dich :q :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Also DAS schlägt dem Fass jetzt aber den Boden aus!!! Ich schmeiss mich wech...:vik::q:q:q:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Tja also doch kein TATÜÜÜTTATAAA HAAHAAAA wußte ich´s doch....:m


----------



## Frieder (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Moin Gemeinde,
iss ja schön und gut mit den Köhlern in der Ostsee.
Hatte leider noch nicht das Vergnügen mit ihnen vom Kutter aus Bekanntschaft zu machen.

Aaaaaber vor Jahren habe ich gesehen, wie ein Kollege einen dicken Fisch vom Kutter aus drillte, bzw. hochpumpte.

Als wir alle das Urviech dann an der Oberfläche sahen, waren wir sehr erstaunt.
Ein Leng, ca. 1,30 m lang.
Dieser Kerl müsste heute noch in der Ostsee sein Unwesen treiben, denn bei der Landung hat dieser sich verabschiedet.....
Den Fluch des Anglers hättet Ihr mal hören sollen. Der hätte fast seine Rute aufgefressen....

Leider weiß ich nicht mehr mit welchem Kutter wir damals rausgefahren sind.;+

Ich gehe davon aus, daß die "fremden" Fischarten bei starken Westwinden von der Nordsee her in die Ostsee einwandern,
evtl. kurz nach den Stürmen vermehrt gefangen wurden und dann nicht wiedergesehen....
weil sie durch den zu niedrigen Salzgehalt vielleicht verendet sind.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Das ist ja cool! Weißt Du denn noch, von wo ihr gefahren seid??? Jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage.... Wie sieht es überhaupt mit dem Salzgehalt aus? Wäre es möglich, dass diese Fische länger aushalten oder doch schnell verenden??? Warum kann die Makrele hier hausen? Kann sie den zu niedrigen Salzgehalt, der in der Ostsee ist, besser umsetzen? Wie läuft sowas überhaupt??? Dass wir ja nun in der Ostsee nie Heilbutte drillen können, ist mir schon klar, aber warum kommen diese netten Irrläufer zu uns? Jagen sie den Heringsschwärmen hinterher??? Mir kam zu Ohren, dass vor vielen Jahrzenten Thunfische in der Ostsee heimisch waren.... Kann da jemand was zu berichten???


----------



## Freelander (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Dann schmeißt mal alle die Spökets und Snaps´e inne Ecke und bammelt die Gummi MAK´S anstelle derer ran:q.
Seelachs ich komme:q:q,ich will Dir fressen.
Oder besser noch anstelle der Springerfliege einen Gummi-MAK#6drantüddeln.


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Ja Freelander, wenn das soweit ist, dann hat sich Norge erledigt lol!!!

Ich glaube, son Seelachs anner 7ner Fliegenpeitsche rockt gut ab!!!!


----------



## rahnschote (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

War heute mit meinem Vater auf See(Berufsfischer in Niendorf)
Hatten vor Brodten auf 12Meter Wasser einen Seelachs von 50 cm Im Netz!


----------



## derfischangler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

@ sylverpassi
das mit dem Salzgehalt ist Ansichtssache.
die "Umweltschützer" und Biologen behaupten dass der Salzgehalt sinkt und dadurch die Dorschbestände darunter leiden.
Habe aber kürzlich im Fernsehen eine Sendung gesehen , da ging es um Unterwasserarchäologie. Dort jammerten die Wissenschaftler aber, dass der Salzgehalt in der Ostsee ständig steigt und damit alte Wracks und andere Fundstücke schneller zersetzt werden.
(die Welt ist hysterisch geworden)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ja Freelander, wenn das soweit ist, dann hat sich Norge erledigt lol!!!
> 
> Ich glaube, son Seelachs anner 7ner Fliegenpeitsche rockt gut ab!!!!


 
Das macht er...
nehm immer nach island meine 7/8ér peitsche mit


----------



## rahnschote (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

War heute wieder mit Netze aufnehmen:ein seelachs von 45cm und ein Schellfisch von 55cm um nur die "Exoten "
zu nennen,Dorsche waren sehr wenig...Zum Glück muß ich da nicht mein Brot mit verdienen!#t


----------



## Marco74 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*



rahnschote schrieb:


> War heute wieder mit Netze aufnehmen:ein seelachs von 45cm und ein Schellfisch von 55cm um nur die "Exoten "
> zu nennen,Dorsche waren sehr wenig...Zum Glück muß ich da nicht mein Brot mit verdienen!#t




Ein Schelli in der Ostsee? Das ist ja wirklich exotisch.
Würde mich interessieren, was dein Vater sonst in den letzten Jahren als Besonderheit im Netz hatte.


----------



## rahnschote (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

@Marco74
Da kommt so einiges zusammen...
Also Schellfisch hat er ab und an mal einen 3,4st im Jahr!die wandern dann auch meißtens in die Private  Pfanne (Lecker...)
Makrelen fühlen sich seit ein paar jahren zwischen mai -okt in der Lübecker Bucht heimisch,hab 07 und 08 sogar bis zu 15 stk mit der angel gefangen!!!mein Vater noch viel mehr...
Vor 15 Jahren ca.hatte er mal einen schönen Leng,von einem Meter!
Seezungen hat er auch ab und zu!
Seehecht 3stk die letzten 5 jahre
Roter  Knurhan ab und zu ,aber es werder immer mehr!
Rote Meerbrassen ...
Sind zwar keine Exoten aber dennoch ungewöhnlich:
Kann mich an ein Foto erinnern ,aus den 80zigern wo er einen Hecht von ca. 30 Pfund hält,der kam bestimmt aus der Trave...
Vor 2 jahren hatte er einen Lachs von 16kg!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

vor 4 jahren hatte ein v-mitglied einen seelachs von 67cm auf der ms sirius gefangen


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

Am vergangenen Sonntag habe ich auch nicht schlecht geguckt, als ich in Niendorf bei den Kuttern vorbeischlenderte und an einem Stand ein ca. 55er Schellfisch auf dem Tresen lag! |bigeyes
hab mich dann noch mit der sehr freundlichen Dame am Stand unterhalten und die berichtete davon, dass es nicht so außergewöhnlich wäre. Köhler wären wohl auch wieder häufiger dabei und ein anderer Kutter hatte sogar einen Hummer rausgezogen...!|bigeyes

Gruß
Robert


----------



## f.blume (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seelachs in der Ostsee*

|bla::q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:vik:Hi habe im August 2008 im kleinen Belt vom Boot aus Diverse Seelachse von ca. 40-50cm gefangen.Ich denke das die Wassertemperatur und der Salzgehalt der Ostsee massgebend sein könnte.


----------

